# Unable



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Relatives have the older OS 98. They were able to put for sale items on the well known website (CL) a few months ago but when they tried it recently it would not let them get past the scrabbled verification word needed to post the advertisement. 

Is it due to the older OS 98?
time for XP?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't think WIN98 is being updated anymore
I would upgrade to XP if possible
What speed is the PC, memory, Hd space?

I think that verification software has been recently updated to a newer version


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

I think it is 600, 512 and 120. I told them that 98 is being phased out as it is older.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a laptop PIII 667 w/512m still loaded with XP
Also a desktop with I think 1g of memory, 120g hard drive
They are not fast, but work OK

I hope the hard drive is 120 gigs & not 120 meg

XP needs 1.5g gig to install


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

They do not need a fast unit as they mainly use it for emailing relatives across the world. The original HD was 20 and then then they replaced with 120 and they also bumped up to 512.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I have a laptop PIII 667 w/512m still loaded with XP
> Also a desktop with I think 1g of memory, 120g hard drive
> They are not fast, but work OK
> 
> ...



Or should they wait for OS 7?


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I doubt Win7 will run worth a crap on it if that is what you are referring to. It's better than Vista would be but still heavier on resources that XP properly configured would be. You can get XP set up to run as light as 2000 with proper configuration. None of them will run as light as Win 98.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Is javascript supporting OS 98?


----------



## Tub Refinisher (Feb 15, 2009)

Microsoft killed support and upgrades for Windows 98 back in 2006. IMHO, you're living on borrowed time with an 11 year old system. Most new software won't run on it, and you're bound to have other hardware failures. I wouldn't put another nickel into it. You could probably pick up a used XP system for a few hundred bucks.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

They purchased a new one when Vista first came out and they did not like it.
How long before XP is no longer supported?
They may try a netbook.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Xp will be have extended support until 2014
Mainstream support ended already - 4/14/09


http://support.microsoft.com/lifecycle/?LN=en-gb&C2=1173


----------



## GoFins (Aug 7, 2009)

If you need a basic laptop you can find one on ebay for $200 delivered with xp as the OS


----------

